# VIN vs Data Plate



## seawolf67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm considering buying a '67 Tempest Custom. But since I'm relatively new to Pontiacs, I have what may be a dumb question about the body number (from the firewall data plate) and the VIN sequence number from the door-jamb plate.

Logic would tell me that the sequence numbers should match. But in this case, they don't: the data plate shows "01894", and the VIN (and title) show "19489". Everything else matches (year, body style, plant code etc), and the plates/rivits definitely look factory original.

Is this something to be concerned about?

thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

seawolf67 said:


> Is this something to be concerned about?
> thanks


No, that is normal, the sequence number is not on the data plate. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! The only dumb question is the one not asked.


----------



## Buddinator (Dec 22, 2008)

I had the same question at one time. I wondered why the numbers didn't match if they were both supposed to be the sequential unit number. Apparently the VIN shows the sequential unit number of the engine build, not the car. The data plate number IS the unit number of the car itself.


----------

